

An Introduction to Lock-Free Programming (2012) - dpeck
http://preshing.com/20120612/an-introduction-to-lock-free-programming/

======
toolslive
you might want to read this too: [http://www.mpi-sws.org/~turon/turon-
thesis.pdf](http://www.mpi-sws.org/~turon/turon-thesis.pdf)

~~~
michaelsbradley
Fantastic! Thank you for pointing out this resource.

